# Au Sable Walleye?



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

PM me if you have to about this. (Geez). Just wondering if anyone is getting walleye from US23 to the mouth??? What methods?

The ice is a little scary right now. Thought I might try a slip bobber and some bait for walleye.

Thanks!


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i like to handline for walleye at alcona park, sure you can do it anywhere


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

have done real good off south pier casting countdown raps when the smelt r in try end of pier onthe river side cast towards the end of the north pier leave your bail open count to ten point rod down witha little sweep of the rod start reelin slow and be ready there is some nice eyes come out of there good luck gotta love oscoda


----------



## walle gator (Apr 17, 2011)

fishmagnetmike said:


> have done real good off south pier casting countdown raps when the smelt r in try end of pier onthe river side cast towards the end of the north pier leave your bail open count to ten point rod down witha little sweep of the rod start reelin slow and be ready there is some nice eyes come out of there good luck gotta love oscoda


Have you been doing good at night or during the day?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Walle... I believe he meant he "has" done good. He stated when the smelt are in is a good time to try for the eyes. That's a no-brainer.

Do you means shad raps or CD rapalas? Any color better than another. I've never tried for the walleye down on the Au Sable. I've only lived around for a long time. Who knows why I haven't. That needs to change.

Keep the info coming. Has anyone ever used a slip bobber and a big blue or shiner?? I think that would be awesome to see the bobber go under. HOOK UP!

Oh....Do you need a long handled net or will a big regular one work?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Paul, My technique is pretty much the same as Fishmagnetmikes. Although we use HJ's, Originals we primarily use Countdowns - 7, 9 and 11's. Although I have just about every color imaginable Clown, FT, Perch and Blue/Chrome are the popular colors. Oh, dont over look the jointed ones either. The best time to throw baits is dusk till just a the sun is breaking the horizon. Then we may join the wall walkers and drown a crawler or some spawn under a bobber.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Last trip out there the only lure they would touch was a bomber or t.s.
Lots of guys catching them on bobbers. Cmon Paul put your big boy pants on and try the A.S.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

When was your last trip there Ron?? The big boy pants are hard to get over the Depends.

Looks like ice fishing is done for me. Might have to head to the river this next week. 

Just mornings and then at dusk?? 8lb. test good enough?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> When was your last trip there Ron?? The big boy pants are hard to get over the Depends.
> 
> Looks like ice fishing is done for me. Might have to head to the river this next week.
> 
> Just mornings and then at dusk?? 8lb. test good enough?


Many years ago I would do the dusk to dawn patrol on the pier.:coco: Now I get out there early evening, fish till it slows down or 10/11pm then head back to the Rest-All just south of the pier and soak in the pool or hot tub til about midnight, hit the sack with alarm set for 4:30am, hit the continental breakfast then hit the pier and depending on the bite fish til about 8-9am, go to Mama's kitchen for a hot meal then go back and join the wall walkers for awhile or head over to the highbanks and flip some flys for steelhead but end up catching some of my biggest walleye there just before the last Saturday in April. 

If your using an 8' or better M or ML light rod 8 pound is fine. I've used anything from 6 pound (*my 10' steelhead rod) to 10 pound on my 6.6' ugly stick. My current go to rig is a 9' Ugly SP1100 with my Mitchell 300 wound with 10 pound P-Line Spectrex. I'm putting together an 8' Ugly Light with an older Shimano Symetre wound with some hi-vis yellow 6 pound P-Line CXX. Yes Robert (SWF1960) , the old gal is going to see some front line action this year!


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

I was there a couple days ago. I picked up one that day and 2 throwbacks. Really dont believe they are there yet. A few straglers here and there but didnt mark alot of fish on the finder. I was there at dusk till around midnight. Let me know if ya wanna hit it onenight imay go also. 

8lb is plenty


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Might make a run up there in April Paul and try it. I've always had good luck on the lake side of south pier throwing deep diver T-sticks or bombers just before dark. Steelhead in the morning Like your plan "Burksee" its alot more relaxing as you get older:lol: If I get my 14 footer back together, will tow along and we can troll for em Paul


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm always open to fishing Ralph, it's just whether my body is wanting to go.:lol:

I've never gone down to the AS and tried for the walleye all the time I've lived up here. What a waste I'm thinking.

I like the bobber fishing rig for walleye. I still say that has to be cool to see the bobber go under on a walleye. What is the bait of preference for the bobber rigs?? Hook size?

Might just have another type of fishing to upset my loving Bride. "Now where are you going?" My reply: "Walleye fishing on the AuSable".


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Will pm you ahead of time, you just have 2lbs. of crappie fillets ready for me I'll have 2lbs. of perch for you just put another 4lbs. in feezer


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Since I haven't gotten any PM's about the walleye I asked good old Russ at Wellmans yesterday. He said they did very well Thursday evening/night. Wall walking worked the best.

I've got to work until Thursday of next week then it's game on!!:fish


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Well???? C'mon??? Everyone is catching walleye downstate and in the Bay. It's my turn!!

Slip bobbers and crawlers yet??


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Well???? C'mon??? Everyone is catching walleye downstate and in the Bay. It's my turn!!
> 
> Slip bobbers and crawlers yet??


Go after em, and give us a report.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Went down last nite just to see what was going on. 1 older gent had 2 on a stringer(one 2.5lbs and one 18") He had been there since 3pm and this was at around 10 pm. Also 10 others with nothing but wet lines. Take it for what its worth.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

You had to walk off dinner from the In-Laws Ron??:lol:

Get a hold of me. Let's take a break and go look for some morels today to go with the walleye.:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

No i didnt need to walk off the dinner i needed to see if todays dinner was getting ready for me to come catch it. :lol::lol:

May have to give it a day on the morels the frost didnt help things. Let me know im ready for some shrooms and eyes!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

WELL??? Anything with consistency happening??


----------

